

The day Teller gave me the secret to my career in magic - diiq
http://shwood.squarespace.com/news/2009/9/21/14-years-ago-the-day-teller-gave-me-the-secret-to-my-career.html

======
michaelkscott
Duplicate <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3596124>

